# 2010 ombtt opens Mosquito/Alum/Alum



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

June 6th Alum Creek spring open
This one should be a great tournament we moved it to warmer time of the year when fishing can be very good 
http://www.ombtt.com/mosquito_april__2_.pdf

April 18th Mosquito Lake
If you have not fished Mosquito you are really missing out. This is my favorite lake in Ohio always have lots of fish weighed in. Even a day after another tournament! Amazing how many fish per acre of water!
http://www.ombtt.com/mosquito_april__2_.pdf

October 2cd Alum Creek
Who knows on this one. It can be very good fishing in the fall with some of the biggest fish of the year being caught. 
http://www.ombtt.com/10ombttopenfall.pdf

I am also looking to have another open somewhere. Any ideas out there? Also look for something to happen on hoover I will announce it later.


Thanks to all hope to see you at one of our opens. Jami 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

how bout a deercreek event?


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

How do you guys do there? Any other opens? Pot tournaments? What kind of numbers? I have not fished there in years last time I was there had 19lbs and got crushed by a guy with (22lbs 8 fish limit)


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

I believe Rick Imler runs Sunday morning pots at Deer Creek. Fished an open at Deer Creek last April. They had 28 boats. We took second place and got a whopping $200. What a ripoff. But Deer Creek would probably get you a decent turn out. Not sure about it in the summer though. Indian Lake opens always seem to get great turnouts as well, no matter what time of the year.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

alumking said:


> How do you guys do there? Any other opens? Pot tournaments? What kind of numbers? I have not fished there in years last time I was there had 19lbs and got crushed by a guy with (22lbs 8 fish limit)


jesus alumking! to have 19lbs and lose is mind numbing! yeah, the tournament thickrick is referring to took place in the spring and i think just under 10lbs won with a 5 fish limit. seems like every tournament there you see a 4+ or 2 caught and bags from 9 to 12 lbs usually win. i would be down with an open at deercreek or indian


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

That weight was a long time ago have not been there since 95 or so. I do want to have another tournament somewhere just trying to figure out where to try to get about 40-50 boats. By the way I should not admit this but the guys who had 22 lbs and beat me was Steve Kirby and Ed Johnson.
I guess even a blind squirrel finds a nut now and then. Ha Ha


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

Kirby won something once? Hehe

By the way, for June 6th, the check is in the mail!


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Has anyone been to Mosquito yet for bass? Just wondering if it has started there yet.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

not sure if it has started yet, regardless I bet pikie bay will resemble a mary-go-round this weekend


----------

